# Blackwater River 4-20-2014



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Wife wanted to get out and try out favorite spot on Blackwater. Only bites were from little fish eating big baits. One Warmouth ate a creature bait that was bigger than him!!!


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's another one


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

And I was hungry... So I ate a Chain Pickeral!!!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Glad to see someone else posting some fishing reports with some fun attached


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper...them google eyes love plastics!!!


----------



## rickmbp (Aug 29, 2013)

Awesome, Shane. Good pics of you btw....


----------



## WardBasinAnglers (Apr 26, 2014)

*head and a rudder*

did you filet it:thumbup: lol 

yer uncle


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great pics. Sounds like you had a blast


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

WardBasinAnglers said:


> did you filet it:thumbup: lol
> 
> yer uncle


I ate him whole!!!


----------

